# One born every BLOODY minute



## belle-bubble (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm havinga  "break" at the moment, can't really affort treatment again soon, and things me and my hubby are going through a rocky patch. 
I'm so sick of this documentary, my ******** is all people talking about it, How amazing, Everyone I know is having babies, like EVERYONE, and now my best friend has told me how broody she is (she has a one year old, and believe you me she'll be pregnant this month) Why are things so hard... I'm sick of wanting the impossible. 

Sorry for my rant girls. xx


----------



## Littlegwen (May 15, 2011)

Hello belle-bubble,
I used to torture myself by watching programs like that - now I keep well away!  I've also removed all the people from ******** that just talk about their babies and how wonderful and fulfilling their lives are because they have children, my list of friends is not very long and if anyone asks why I removed them I tell them  
This journey is hard and most people wouldn't know how to deal with it.  You're entitled to your rant  
Lots of hugs  
Gwen


----------



## dawnp (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi belle-bubble and gwen

i completely agree, you cant escape, the soaps only seem happy is someone is with child, there are adverts all going on about nappies and breastmilk and then they make a show about people giving birth, they should do one for us brave woman who put ourselves through some much to just have the chance to have our dreams come true, we are decent people and it just isnt fair (I got my BFN this morning is it obvious )

good luck and much love to you both.


----------



## Zargus (Jan 9, 2012)

Rant away, they're my sentiments exactly. I do watch occasionally though, for some reason every now and then I do have to torture myself, no idea why, but as soon as there's a teenager on with her unplanned pregnancy, I have to turn over, otherwise I'd pee my neighbours off screaming at the telly!

I put TV on this morning, Something for the Weekend so a cookery programme, within 5 mins they were showing clip of a new programme later this week about men about to become dads for the first time.  Raaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  You just cant escape it.

Dawn - sorry about your BFN


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I have been torturing myself every week watching this programme, without fail I end up in floods of tears. DH has now banned it in our house! As for ********, it's my absolute pet hate! I deactivated my account at Christmas as simply cannot bear to see one more smug status update or scan picture or "my husband is an amazing dad" comment when I know they have just been out all night and not bothered to come home!!! I also work in the same building as a 4d baby scanning place so have to cope with the endless people coming in for their scans then nipping out for a *** on their way home that includes the mums to be! Don't even get me started on some recent comments from friends including one who called me at work and her parting comment was "poor you working when I'm at home with my lovely baby drinking a cuppa" just one example of many! 

Sorry for high jacking your thread but I feel a tiny bit better for that rant 

Dawn so sorry about your bfn,


----------



## D500D (Feb 10, 2012)

_I completely agree with all of the above. I had a serious melt down a few months ago when my 18 year old niece uploaded her scan pic on ******** I mean really! So as with everyone else I avoid all media that will reminds me of the struggle and I would like to think that when it is our turn we will all be a little more sensitive 

Hugs and kisses to everyone _


----------



## belle-bubble (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Girls, 

It's just so very difficult, I just have no idea what to do anymore, My world is getting smaller and smaller- ALL my friends are having babies, I think when my friend phoned me after this programme to say "I'm broody" I had a melt down, She'll be pregnant by the end of the month for definate, She doesn't work (not that is a problem, but neither does her husband) they live a good life on benefits, yet me, I can't afford the treatment... 

Well since my update I have decided to sort myself out and been to see my GP, i'm on antidepresants now to take the "edge" off. 

This whole journey is so hard isn't it. 

I'm so sorry about your BFN   words aren't enough when you're going through so many raw emotions, but honey you're not alone, and I hope you and your partner are Okay xx

Muchas Love everyone


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

Just dropping by to say how much I love the title of this thread.....just about sums it up doesn't it? Apart from the much deserved pg here on FF, it just seems to happen to all the wrong people


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hey all
i have to say reading this thread really made me smile, at least i know i'm not alone in my private thoughts!!!! thank god its not just me,....
i always watch one born and end up in floods of tears - why do i do it to myself, i've watched every series in the hope that one day i'll be sat wiht a big fat preg tummy(am thinking of the maltesers advert years ago, anyone remember that one with the baby tummy and bouncing malteser!?) .. no such luck
just wanted to say I loved reading all your comments ... i too seem to have a smaller and smaller circle of friends. not many people knwo what me and DH are going through so people just assume i'm not a baby person. if only they knew!!

xxx


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank goodness for this thread, and I love the hilarious title

I work in a nursery school, surrounded by gorgeous little ones and their pregnant mums, babies....this I can just about bear but the worst thing is on a Thursday lunchtime when EVERYONE TALKS ABOUT ONE BORN EVERY SODDING MINUTE FOR THE WHOLE LUNCHBREAK It really doesn't seem to have crossed their minds that it may be a little insensitive. They know I am on the ivf trail and that I had a miscarriage last summer- but don't have a clue about my feelings. I have tried changing the subject- sometimes really obviously but to no avail- they just ask me "didn't you see it?"Doh! So now I take my Thursday lunch break on my own- ahh bliss! Then CALL THE MIDWIFE  started up- oh god Monday lunchtimes are now under threat too!! 
Flowersinthewindow


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

I've been reading this thread and see myself in so many of these posts  

And in answer to all those posts on ** "NO I HAVEN'T BLIMMIN' SEEN IT"


----------



## SkiTeri81 (Feb 17, 2012)

I only signed up to FF today and this is my first post, but i just had to reply because the title made me smile... which i don't think i do enough lately.

I have watched 1 born religiously right up to the middle of the last series when i got my 2nd ICSI BFN. i just couldn't cope with it all anymore..... anymore smug friends & family announcing their pregnancies. It all came to a head when my brother in law got married last July and announced wife was 3 months pregnant..... without even trying!   There doesn't seem to be any justice in our long fight for a family. 

I have just started watching 1 born again... i have no idea why, i think i must be addicted to punishing myself and DH tells me every week that i am banned from watching it anymore after he's wiped up all my tears. 

I start down regulation injections for 3rd ICSI treatment next week.... i admit i am petrified!


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi sky, I too am banned from watching! Although dh plays footy on a wednesday so I manged to torture myself. Every week without fail I cry and promise myself not to watch again.....I am on my way to airport for a weeks hols so sadly won't be watching this week, so will just have to deal with a double whammy next week! I start dr for my 2nd cycle on the 10th march so right behind you. Hope everyone is doing ok? Lots of love x


----------



## SkiTeri81 (Feb 17, 2012)

I hope you have a nice rest Lexi.... store up plenty of energy for your next cycle


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Girls, love, love, love the title of this thread   I try to avoid the programme but the one thing I can't avoid at the minute is work which is currently like a bloody baby making factory   Either all of the women are pregnant or the wives of the male workerd are   Don't get me wrong, I don't mind this so much because the way I look at it is that they're having their own babies and I just want my own.  But what does p**s me off is the incessant baby talk, over and bloody over at every break   

There's one girl in particular who sees herself as mother earth and does nothing but talk about giving birth and babies, I mean, even when the conversation has nothing to do with babies, she'll turn it round to that!
Today took the biscuit when she started yaking on about the beauty of giving birth and was telling all and sundry that she just loves giving birth as it's such a 'spiritual' experience!!  I was ready to puke   

Thanks girls, I'm not usually so bitter but I had to get that off my chest XX


----------



## flowerfly33 (Oct 26, 2011)

I hate programmes like this too.  I've stopped watching now and am forcing myself busy.  I am about to start first IVF and have to be honest and say I am not optimistic.  It will be our only go.  I am scared it won't work, but in a way it will be a relief not to keep holding onto the hope and wondering if maybe I'll pick up something useful 'one day' from these programmes.  I just want to have a fulfiling life, and if it means throwing myself into something other than being a mother then so be it.  

It sounds so easy to do, doesn't it?  There will be many secret tears on the way, but I am more than a childless woman - there will be more to me than that!


----------



## belle-bubble (Oct 7, 2010)

I have calmed down since my first message... Ah, all my ******** and friends just bang on about how "emotional" a certain episode was I'm thinking "Sweetheart, you have no idea!!" I haven't actually watched any, I don't need to because I have a detail by detail commentary on what happened.  

It's difficult because when people have fertility issues, the actual IVF treatment is such a small time frame, so it's all the other months we just have to "live with it" and it's those I find so difficult. 

Want to know the absolute best part, The friend I was talking about phoned me up, said she has a 28 day cycle and asked me when they optium time to concieve was- Speechless.  

Anyway-- to everyone good luck with everything, and stay off ******** on Thursday nights!!   xxx


----------



## belle-bubble (Oct 7, 2010)

Tess, Some girls have no personalities, and can only talk about something they can do ... poppin 'em out....   (I'm not usually so bitter either lol) xx


----------



## rosie79 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi ladies,
Just to let you all know, Im having treatment at Liverpool. The samer company who makes one born every bloody minute is making a documentary about IVF.

So i suggest we all make sure all our insensitive friends and work colleagues watch this. They may get a incy wincy idea of the heart ache we are all going through.... Might make them think twice about there thoughtless abd selfish comments


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh really?  That's really interesting Rosie79, I wonder when it's due to be aired - I want to tell ALL my friends and family about it and tell them to watch or record it!!  Will keep an eye open for it


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

would defo like to know when this is on, like you say - even if its to ask my friends and family who know what were going through to watch it, because i'm sick of hearing the 'oh just relax' comments!
xxx


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi Ladies, 
I too would love to see this documentry about IVF maybe they can follow people when they are actually going through it so people can see the up's and downs of tx!! 

I know we all have insesitive comments about, when do you think optimum time to concieve is, oh i'm so broody, didn't you watch OBEM last night!!!! I've just started saying to people.... umm don't you think that's a bit insensitive??! you are aware i'm having ivf and to be honest i don't care about that stupid programme!!!! it soon shuts them up!! 

xxxx


----------

